
Germany tells Google to tidy up auto-complete - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22529357?a=1
======
reiz
My theory is that the German Government is jealous. They would like to have
the all the user data the people are giving to google for free. But actually
it's pretty sad. I am a German guy and I am totally annoyed by all this
internet laws in my country. The Government has no idea how the internet is
working. They should more focus on other problems. For example Banks!

